# Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

					Wer bei Amazon zu viele bestellte Artikel wieder zurückschickt, läuft Gefahr nicht mehr bestellen zu dürfen. Zu diesem seit einiger Zeit bekannten Umstand hat sich der Konzern nun geäußert, wonach es sich um eine selten angewandte Praxis handelt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*


----------



## SchattenBo (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Ich finde die Transparenz bei Amazon schrecklich. Wenn man nur kauft und keine mucken macht, läuft alles tadellos. Hat man gewisse nachfragen an den Support, erhält man aus Datenschutz gründen meist keine Antwort , zudem sind es nur textbausteine leider. Es kommt immer häufiger vor, dass man retour Ware erhält, für den Neu Preis. Ist manchmal ja okay, nur manchmal hat es seine Gründe, warum Gegenstände zurück geschickt werden. Zudem wünscht man sich ja auch etwas neues, wenn man etwas neues kauft ^^


----------



## Galatian (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Hmmm ich habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrung mit Amazon gemacht. War ein Teil defekt, wurde bereits das Austauschgerät losgeschickt, bevor meins überhaupt bei der Post war. Letztens musste ich was bei Saturn umtauschen und die haben knallhart darauf bestanden, dass sie das Teil erst zum Hersteller zurückschicken. 4 Wochen später bekomm ich dann ein Austauschgerät in anderer Farbe und der Servicemitarbeiter schaut mich nur mit großen Augen an und fragt mich, ob das jetzt wirklich so schlimm sei, dass ich eine andere Farbe bekommen. Muss man kein Raketenwissenschaftler sein, warum ich immer seltener dort einkaufen gehe.

Während der Weihnachtsfeiertage habe ich auch mehrere Sachen zu Amazon zurück geschickt, weil DHL notorisch unterbesetzt ist bzw. ihre Fahrer nicht ordentlich bezahlt und daher trotz 24h Lieferung, die Artikel nicht rechtzeitig ankommen. Da kamen nie Beschwerden.


----------



## WargamerJohn (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Ich habe schon vor einiger Zeit mit Amazon abgeschlossen. Bücher werden beim Buchhandel im Ort bestellt. Die sind am nächsten Tag um 9 Uhr abhohlbereit und die Ladenbesitzer sind sichtbar glücklich darüber. Elektronik kauft man bei Caseking, Cyberport oder Notebooksbilliger. Was anderes wurde auch nie bei Amazon gekauft.
Kunden zu sperren, weil sie von ihrem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen, ist schon sehr merkwürdig. Im Falle von Auspacken, Angucken, will ich doch nicht - mag sein... aber wenn ich begründet hinschreibe, dass die Logitech Tastatur mit Kleberesten auf der gesamten Tastatur angekommen ist ( was wirklich so war, schwarzer Klebegummi ), dann möchte ich das zurück geben.
Generell glaube ich, dass der ganze Prime Versand schön und gut ist, aber ich möchte kein Packer für Amazon sein. Gut, einige mögen sagen, dass die Reporte von Journalisten, die sich da mal als Packer versucht haben, alles Quatsch sind... aber so einen Laden möchte ich nicht unterstützen.


----------



## DanielSon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Das mit der Retourware kann ich nur via Marketplace bestätigen, von Amazon selbst war bisher alles top!


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



Galatian schrieb:


> Während der Weihnachtsfeiertage habe ich auch mehrere Sachen zu Amazon zurück geschickt, weil DHL notorisch unterbesetzt ist bzw. ihre Fahrer nicht ordentlich bezahlt und daher trotz 24h Lieferung, die Artikel nicht rechtzeitig ankommen. Da kamen nie Beschwerden.



Wobei man Weihnachtsgeschenke auch nicht erst nen Tag vorher bestellen sollte.


----------



## Deathmachine (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Ich kann es generell verstehen wenn Leute gesperrt werden die sich ständig Sachen zum Anschauen bestellen und dann doch wieder zurücksenden, denn solche Kunden verursachen unnötig hohe Kosten, die am Ende auf andere Leute umgeschlagen werden müssen, die sich vorher informieren.
Wer z.B. Klamotten anprobieren will soll halt in die lokalen Geschäfte gehen und dort kaufen - ist zwar etwas teurer, aber dafür hat man eben diesen Service.

Problematisch wird das Ganze nur wenn die Umstände für eine Sperrung unterschiedlich sind und Leute gesperrt werden die nur selten Dinge zurückschicken, denn so hebelt Amazon geltendes Recht aus.
Mehr Transparenz wäre da wünschenswert.


----------



## computertyrann (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Wäre mir ziemlich egal wenn mich Amazon Sperren möchte.  Gibt genügend andere Händler.
Nebenbei erscheint es mir ziemlich Unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Händler seine Kunden ohne guten Grund Sperrt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Ist ja nicht so, dass das nur Amazon macht. Bin bei MF gesperrt weil ich 2 Grafikkarten mit Qualitätsmängeln habe zurückgehen lassen  
Wenn sie schlechte Ware Verkaufen ist der Kunde der Dumme... alles klar.


----------



## Sebl84 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Bin auch von Mindfactory geperrt worden, hatte 2 Grafikkarten bestellt, und eine davon zurückgeschickt. Die 980 für 550€ hatte ich behalten, die AMD für 250€ zurückgeschickt. Das reichte denen für eine Sperrung.

Was Amazon angeht hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, bin Kunde seit beinahe 15 Jahren und nutze so ziemlich alle Prime Dienste (FireTV Stick+Box, Musik, Cloud,..). Ich mach mir jetzt natürlich schon Sorgen, eine Sperrung würde mich hart treffen, gebe ich ehrlich zu. Deren Verhalten führt nun halt auch dazu, dass man sich das Retournieren nicht mehr traut. Tja, schwieirg...


----------



## HardStyler3 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das so pingelige verbitterte leute sind die mit nichts zufrieden sind und auch nur den kleinsten mängel oder sonstiges irgendwo suchen

die würde ich auch sperren x)


----------



## barmitzwa (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Aber was ist wenn mir tatsächlich ein Artikel nicht zusagt - aus Gründen die ich vorher nicht wissen konnte. 

Beispiel Kopfhörer. Da kann man sich tagelang einlesen und die genauesten Klangbeschreibungen durchlesen. Empfunden wird es letztendlich von jedem anders. Oder Gamingmäuse - da weiß man vorher auch nicht wie sie einem liegt....

Es gibt halt doch noch sehr individuelle Kriterien die man vor einem Kauf einfach nicht abwägen kann. Und genau dafür gibt es das Fernabsatzgesetz. Dass dessen Regelungen teils missbräuchlich genutzt werden ist ärgerlich, allerdings ist es auch keine Option ins andere Extrem umzuschwenken.

Was mich an der Sache aber wirklich ärgert ist die fehlende Transparenz. Selbst auf Nachfrage erhält man keine Informationen was denn jetzt genau missbräuchlich an dem eigenen Kaufverhalten war. 

Ist aber ein typisches Verhalten eines Monopolisten.


----------



## bootzeit (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Amazon....brauche ich nicht und mag ich auch nicht .


----------



## lurchie (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Aber was ist wenn mir tatsächlich ein Artikel nicht zusagt - aus Gründen die ich vorher nicht wissen konnte.
> 
> Beispiel Kopfhörer. Da kann man sich tagelang einlesen und die genauesten Klangbeschreibungen durchlesen. Empfunden wird es letztendlich von jedem anders. Oder Gamingmäuse - da weiß man vorher auch nicht wie sie einem liegt....
> 
> ...



Es ist in meinen Augen aber das eine ob einem ein Kopfhörer nicht gefällt, die Qualität ungenügend ist, oder ob man sich zum beispiel direkt 4-5 stück bestellt und sie am Tag 29 bei Amazon eine Rückgabe beantragt für alle bzw alle außer die die man behalten will. Das Fernabsatz Gesetz handelt hier ja nur im Zuge wenn einem die Ware nicht gefällt, passt oder nicht den Ansprüchen genügt. Nicht aber das man sich teilweise Ware für mehrere tausend Euro zum "testen" bestellt, diese ausgiebig benutzt, alle Sicherheitsfolien abzieht um dann die Ware zurück sendet.

Gemessen an den Konten die Amazon beherbergt werden die Sperrungen wohl auch nur ein Bruchteil sein und meist ist bestimmt etwas vorgefallen wo der Kunde nicht drüber sprechen will und lässt erst mal Frust ab. So wie letztens der Kerl der über Jahre für 5 Kinder Kleidung bestellt hat und immer 3/4 zurück gehen lassen hat und sich dann beschwert.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Hmm ne Konotsperrung gabs bisher noch nicht, aber grade 2015 hab ich auch bestimmt 50% Retouren gehabt, vielleicht sogar mehr. Amazon eignet sich einfach gut für "Tests" ist leider so.  Ich habe erst einmal ne Mail bekommen das ich langsam zuviel zurücksende vor ca 6 Monaten und das war bei einem Artikel der 400€ gekostet hat. Vorher nie. Vielleicht geht es dann doch um die Summe.

Bei Amazon kann man leider viel zu viel ausnutzen. Wenn man es nicht zurücksenden will sagt man halt es ist kaputt. Da bekommst du sogar 2 Jahre nach kauf noch die volle summe zurück. Amazon prüft auch nie ob ein Artikel wirklich defekt ist. Ich finde es richtig Leute zu sperren die es offensichtlich übertreiben.  Ich würde aber vermuten das man als Prime Kunde da erstmal auf der sicheren Seite ist.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

So lange die user vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen finde ich es eine Schweinerei, wenn man sie dann sperrt oder aber vorab einschüchternde Supportmails versendet. Damit untergräbt man geltendes Recht in Deutschland. 

MfG


----------



## Master451 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Ich habe bislang mit Amazon immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ich gehe doch mal davon aus, dass begründete Rücksendungen (wie die mit Kleberresten verschmierte Tastatur von WargamerJohn auf S. 1) völlig unproblematisch sein sollten, man hat ja im Rücksendefeld die Möglichkeit, die Rücksendung zu begründen. Auch in Sachen Gewährleistung ist die Abwicklung bei Amazon immer recht unproblematisch, wobei ich meist telefonisch mit dem Support rede, dann kann ich das Problem erklären und alles besprechen. Meist gibt es dann auch nach fast 2 J. noch ein kostenloses Ersatzprodukt oder das Geld zurück. Das einzige ist, dass die Seite, um sich mit dem Call-Center zu verbinden (oder auch nen Chat zu starten) etwas versteckt ist bei alten Bestellungen, da muss man über die Bestellnummer gehen.
Ggf. wäre es seitens Amazon vielleicht gut, vorher den Kunden eine Warnung zuzusenden, bevor man zu Sperrungen greift, da habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden, ob das so gehandhabt wird.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

@Master
Davon gehst du aus aber so ist dem nicht. Ins Visier kommt man automatisch ab einer bestimmten Quote, egal ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht.

MfG


----------



## Blom (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Da werden auch sicher so dreiste Leute bei sein die sich denken "och is ja cool, 30 Tage benutzen für lau".
Die Sachen bestellen, benutzen und zurück senden und dann halt sagen "gefällt mir nicht" oder ist nicht für meine Anwendung geeignet".
Man muss auch bedenken, dass die Sachen dann nicht mehr als Neuware verkauft werden können, wenn sie aufgemacht wurden, oder eventuell Beschädigt durch Transport.

Mann könnte ja auch mal in ein Restaurant gehen, was bestellen und dann sagen "neeee das hab ich mir aber anders vorgestellt" das bestellte zurück gehen lassen, natürlich nicht bezahlen, oder nur einen Bruchteil (Versandkosten quasie), weil man hat es ja schließlich nicht gegessen und dann ein zweites Gericht bestellen. Da ist man dann bestimmt auch nicht mehr gern gesehen.

Ich würde es ja genau so machen, wenn  jemand im Schnitt 1 Sache von 10 wirklich nimmt, ja nach Verkaufspreis, mach ich doch nur Verluste mit diesem Kunden. 
Schließlich hat ein Hädler  ja auch das Recht sich seine Kunden ausuchen zu können, genau so wie ich das Recht habe mir ausuchen zu können wo ich was kaufe.


----------



## barmitzwa (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Gerade beim Thema Kopfhörer sehe ich das durchaus als legitim an, zumal der Unterschied für einen Außenstehenden nicht sichtbar ist (Missbrauch oder Test).

 Gerade im höherpreisigen Bereich würde ich schon gern mehrere Vergleichen und die dann auch ausgiebig testen (und wenn ich mir 3 bestelle und für jeden eine Woche Zeit nehme, ist man schon fast bei 30 Tagen).

Ich hatte auf Amazon beispielsweise eine ziemliche Odyssee angestellt bis ich zu meinem finalen Laptop gekommen bin. Das ging fast über 2 Jahre, wo ich wegen tatsächlichen Qualitätsmängeln / Defekten einen Laptop habe zurück gehen lassen und einen anderen bestellt habe. Irgendwann bin ich dann bei meinem Zenbook gelandet auf dem ich heute, 3 Jahre später, immernoch freudig tippe. Für einen genervten Amazonsachbearbeiter sind das wohl ganz klar nach Missbrauch aus - der Bursche wollte nur immer die neuesten Laptops haben. Für Anspruchsvolle Kunden (die für Artikel >1000€ auch gewisse Erwartungen haben) wohl ein nachvollziehbarer Vorgang.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Wenn man viel zurück schickt bekommt man von Amazon irgendwann ne Nachfrage, was mit den Sachen denn nicht gestimmt hat, darauf einfach antworten (passt nicht, gefällt nicht, hat nicht richtig funktioniert) und fertig. Wer die Nachrichten ignoriert und fleissig weiter zurück schickt kann eine Sperrung bekommen. 

Gerade als Prime Kunde ist Versand hin (und zurück) ja kostenfrei, Amazon muss da halt auch auf Kosten achten. Ich hab eine Rücksendequote von vielleicht <5%, daher bin ich aus der Sache eh raus.


----------



## Captain Future (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

"Geäußert" würde ich das von dem Amazon-Typ nicht nennen. Eher hat der ein paar von seinen PR-Mailbausteinen zusammenkopiert und sich dann wieder gemütlich zurückgelehnt.

Amazon scheißt auf seine Kunden, weil es genug Kunden hat. Das ist das Problem mit großen Firmen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



DaStash schrieb:


> So lange die user vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen finde ich es eine Schweinerei, wenn man sie dann sperrt oder aber vorab einschüchternde Supportmails versendet. Damit untergräbt man geltendes Recht in Deutschland.
> 
> MfG



das ist ja wieder so ne typisch deutsche aussage ... ich hab das recht bla blub. Fakt ist das solche Dinge schamlos und wissentlich ausgenutzt werden. 90% derer die viele Rücksendungen haben machen das nicht weil es wirklich einen Grund hat, sondern testen halt einfach mal.

Bei Grafikkarten gibt es dutzende (hier im Forum bestimmt sogar hunderte) die ne Karte 2 Wochen testen auf OC tauglichkeit oder andere dinge und dann einfach Widerruf machen.  Sowas ist natürlich auch unter aller Kanone aber ist ja egal, ist ja Recht in Deutschland.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Der Onlinehandel funktioniert sehr gut und ich als Kunde bin sehr zufrieden. Es gibt nur in seltenen Ausnahmefällen schwarze Schafe, die sich um gesetzlich vergegebene Bestimmungen drücken wollen. Ich prüfe das Verhalten der Onlinehändler sorgfältig und umfassend und treffen dann eine Entscheiden, diesen Onlinehändler auf eine schwarze Liste zu setzen. Amazon ist mit seinem Verhalten, insbesondere gegenüber eigenen Mitarbeitern, schon ganz lange auf dieser Liste. Als Kunde haben wir die allumfassende Macht, nicht zu kaufen. Wir müssen es nur machen.


----------



## Master451 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

@DaStash: gibt es eine Quelle, die deine Aussage belegt, dass man "automatisch ins Visier kommt ab einer bestimmten Quote, egal ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht"?  Kann ich mir wie gesagt nicht vorstellen. Die Maßnahmen (Warnung, Sperrung etc.) sollten eigentlich die "ich brauch für 14 Tage ne Kamera" oder "ich hätt schon gern nen geilen TV für die EM"-Typen treffen, die die Geräte nutzen und dann zurücksenden. Dass das nicht in Ordnung ist, sollte klar sein, Widerrufsrecht hin oder her.


----------



## Spinal (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Also ich finde es schon gerechtfertigt. Hier hat doch mal jemand von einem "Kumpel" berichtet, der alle 2 jahre vor Ablauf der Garantie seine Grafikkarte zurückschickt (schwarzes Bild) und mit dem Geld eine neue aktuelle karte holt.
Aber man muss auch eben ausprobieren dürfen, das Widerrufsrecht ist ja dafür gedacht die Produkte so in Augenschein nehmen zu können, wie im Laden. Beim Kopfhörer finde ich es daher in Ordnung sich 3 zu bestellen und dann eben zwei zurückzuschicken. Mit sowas muss der Laden rechnen. kleidung ebenfalls. Natürlich bestelle ich 2 Größen, ich muss sie ja anprobieren.

Es gibt halt Leute die sowas über Gebühr beanspruchen und solchen Service eben ausnutzen. es gibt zum Beispiel Leute die sich Action Cams bestellen, mit in den Urlaub nehmen, dort mit Unterwassergehäuse, diversen Halterungen usw. rumexperimentieren und dann nach (!) dem Urlaub  zurückschicken.

Ich unterstütze gerne den Einzelhandel, der mittlerweile oft mit Amazonpreisen mitgeht oder in die nähe geht (oft natürlich nur auf Anfrage). und ein bisschen Aufpreis zahle ich gerne, wenn ich damit den örtlichen Händler unterstützen kann oder eben eine gute Bertung bekommen habe. So geschehen bei meinen Kopfhörer den ich in einem großen Musikhaus gekauft habe. Ich konnte gut 40 Kopfhörer hören, mit verschiedensten Liedern. Dazu Beratung und am Ende einen Preis bezahlt, der auf Onlinehändler-Niveau lag. Aber Amazon bietet mir auch viele Vorteile die ich gerne nutze. und den Service habe ich auch schon in Anspruch genommen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Also bei  Sachen wie hochwertigen Kopfhörern fuer > 500€ hab ich da ne eigene Meinung. 

Bei so Produkten geh ich in einen professionellen Hifi Laden und höre die Dinger Probe.  In einem gescheiten Laden kann man das Teil auch 2-3 Tage probehoeren mit seiner Lieblingsmukke.

Und das machen die meisten eben NICHT. 



Allgemein wird sich vieles einfach gekauft. "Is mir doch wurscht, kanns ja zurück schicken"

So denke viele Leute. Es informieren sich viele Leute vorher einfach nicht. Es wird einfach alles so gekauft und dann zurück geschickt. 


Wenn etwas defekt ist, dann ist es natürlich ok es zu reklamieren.  Wenn ich dann aber ne Nachricht bekomme, dass man zuviel defektes Zeug zurück schickt, dann stimmt doch was nicht. 

Es kommt nur sehr wenig Zeug direkt defekt an. Aber wenn man nur defekte Artikel zurück schickt,  isses klar wenn man ermahnt oder gedperrt wird.



Amazon will Geld verdienen.  Und ist in vielen Dingen auch sehr kulant. Wenn man aber wie n Bekloppten das Zeuch zurück schickt isses klar ,dass Amazon Nein sagt.

Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Als Durchschnitts Amazon Kunde wirst du nie gesperrt werden. Das bleibt den unverschämten Kunden vorbehalten.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



Master451 schrieb:


> @DaStash: gibt es eine Quelle, die deine Aussage belegt, dass man "automatisch ins Visier kommt ab einer bestimmten Quote, egal ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht"?  Kann ich mir wie gesagt nicht vorstellen. Die Maßnahmen (Warnung, Sperrung etc.) sollten eigentlich die "ich brauch für 14 Tage ne Kamera" oder "ich hätt schon gern nen geilen TV für die EM"-Typen treffen, die die Geräte nutzen und dann zurücksenden. Dass das nicht in Ordnung ist, sollte klar sein, Widerrufsrecht hin oder her.


Ich hatte ein ausführliches Telefonat mit einem Mitarbeiter welcher mir sagte das die Nachtichten automatisch ab einer gewissen Quote verschickt werden. 

Wenn man im Rahmen eines Garantiefalles oder des Widerrufrechtes handelt ist es eine Sauerei. Punkt

@danielneedles
Lies doch mal was im Widerrufsrecht steht und erkundige mal warum es das gibt. Manmanman immer diese völlig unreflektierten Aussagen und als ob jetzt alle die sich darauf berufen das ausnutzen. 

MfG


----------



## Spinal (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Also bei  Sachen wie hochwertigen Kopfhörern fuer > 500€ hab ich da ne eigene Meinung.
> 
> Bei so Produkten geh ich in einen professionellen Hifi Laden und höre die Dinger Probe.  In einem gescheiten Laden kann man das Teil auch 2-3 Tage probehoeren mit seiner Lieblingsmukke.
> 
> Und das machen die meisten eben NICHT.



Hier ist aber das Problem, das viele Leute "Testberichtkäufer" sind. Was gerade bei HiFi sehr problematisch ist. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es leider auch viele HiFi-Esoterik-Läden. Aber die sind eigentlich schnell entlarvt.
Aber kann ja jeder machen wie er will, wenn man damit glücklich wird


----------



## barmitzwa (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Also bei  Sachen wie hochwertigen Kopfhörern fuer > 500€ hab ich da ne eigene Meinung.
> 
> Bei so Produkten geh ich in einen professionellen Hifi Laden und höre die Dinger Probe.  In einem gescheiten Laden kann man das Teil auch 2-3 Tage probehoeren mit seiner Lieblingsmukke.
> 
> ...



Schön dass du dazu die Möglichkeit hast. In vielen ländlichen Region ist ein guter(!) Hifi-Laden meißt eine kleine Tagesreise entfernt. 
Oder in meinem Beispiel habe ich mir die viel gelobte Maus von Zowie FK1 bestellt. Ich habe vorher weit und breit jeden Elektroladen abgesucht und nicht eine einzige Maus von Zowie gefunden. Jetzt habe ich die Maus hier und obwohl sie mir laut Spezifikationen und berichten gut in der Hand liegen sollte, ist sie mir zu schmal. Genau für solche Fälle gibt es die 14 tägige Rückruffrist (man hat ja keine Möglichkeit vorab zu teste) - aus Angst irgendwelche Algorithmen auf sich aufmerksam zu machen überlegt man aber dreimal ob man von seinem Recht gebraucht macht. Zuvor hatte ich ein paar Reklamationen wo ich relativ Teure Artikel (<1000€) umgetauscht habe. Mit den Ersatzlieferungen war ich zufrieden und aus meiner Sicht waren die Vorgänge absolut gerechtfertigt. Fraglich ist nur ob Amazon das mit seiner fehlenden Transparenz genauso sieht oder ob ich bald mal wieder eine "Mahnung" erhalte.

Worauf ich hinaus will: es ist halt nicht immer durch einen Algorithmus zu klären ob Missbrauch stattgefunden hat. Was mich ärgert ist, dass man gefühlt keine Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation /  Klärung mit Amazon hat.


----------



## wiffl (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Also an sich bin ich großer Freund davon solche Leute zu sperren.
Man muss jedoch dazu sagen dass gerade Amazon genau diese Art von Käufer herangezüchtet hat.

Hier klingelt es bei mir JEDEN TAG an der Tür und ich höre nur ein russisches: CHERRRRRMIEES. Und nie ist es was für mich - ich bestell ja auch nie.
Meiner Nachbarin habe ich jetzt schon gesagt dass sie entweder mal shoppen gehen soll, oder zu gegen sein soll wenn hier wirklich jeden Tag was für sie ankommt.
Auch DHL und Hermes habe ich verraten dass ich nichts mehr annehme, juckt nicht, geklingelt wird dennoch.

Wozu auch dieses ganze bestellen und zurück schicken? Geht doch einfach mal in die Stadt, schaut euch die Produkte an und kauft was euch gefällt.
Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren nur 1 Produkt zurück gebracht...

Die Angabe dass einem das Produkt nicht gefällt finde ich unzureichend.
Wenn die Fotos und die Beschreibung des Produktes nicht genau zeigen können was einen da erwartet, sollte man es nicht bestellen und dafür in ein Geschäft dackeln.
Sowieso bestelle ich, wenn... nur das was ich genau kenne. Zum Beispiel Blu-Rays, ein neues paar Kopfhörer die mir kaputt gegangen sind, 'ne Levis 511er...

Wenn ich bei Objektiven die 1-Sterne Bewertungen lese, kriegt mein Umweltfreundliches Herz einen Anfall. Da bestellen Leute ein 35mm von Canon UND Sigma, um beide zu testen und eines dann definitiv zurück zu schicken.
Anstatt einfach zu einem Fachgeschäft oder sogar Saturn zu gehen und es sich dort anzugucken... Zudem kann man vorher ausreichend Tests lesen oder wer das lesen verlernt hat, guckt sich stattdessen ein Video an.
Das gleiche wird auch bei PC-Hardware gemacht.. Schuhen.. usw..

Ich krieg ja jetzt schon beim tippen hier Puls...
Bestellen, zurück schicken.. 2 Fahrten samt Verpackung für 1 Produkt dass dann wieder im Lager vergammelt. Ich will nicht wissen was pro Jahr die DHL-Transporter an Mist in die Umwelt pusten.



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Schön dass du dazu die Möglichkeit hast. In vielen ländlichen Region ist ein guter(!) Hifi-Laden meißt eine kleine Tagesreise entfernt.



Ich bin regelmäßig mit meinem Vater genau solche Reisen gefahren. Einen Samstag lang Autos angeguckt, oder Sound-Anlagen, Angelruten, Klamotten.. alles mögliche.
Dann schön Currywurst & Pommes + Cola an der Imbissbude futtern und sich unterhalten - gut, sowas esse ich heute nicht mehr aber mit 13 Jahren fand ich das mega geil.
Wer unter Stress steht weil die Smartwatch meckert, kann darin keine kleine Freude entdecken.

Überleg dir was du brauchst - nicht willst - und geh eben auf "Tagesreise" an einem freien Samstag.
War damals möglich, ist es heute auch. Man muss nur wollen. Vielleicht hält man es auch 2 Wochen noch mit der alten Maus aus, um die dann zusammen mit den neuen Lautsprechern kaufen gehen zu können.

Für die richtigen Hemden gönnt sich manch ein Herr ja auch eine kleine Weltreise.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2016)

@Barmitzwa
Bei dem hiesigen Verständnis erwarte ich wenig bis gar keine Einsicht trotz relativ klarem Sachverhalt. Natürlich nutzen alle nur das Widerrufsrecht aus oder deklarieren Waren als defekt um Garantie in Anspruch nehmen zu können, weil man iregend einen Trottel kennt der das macht. Ist doch logisch 1=1000000... 

Manmanman let there be brain... 

MfG



wiffl schrieb:


> ...


Umwelt ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema oder soll man sich jetzt dafür rechtfertigen das man warum auch immer die Möglichkeiten der Onlinebestellung nutzt? 

MfG


----------



## Erok (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Mir ist mit amazon was "ähnliches" passiert.

Ich kaufte dort mal ein LG G Flex 2 welches damals sogar am selben Abend noch ausgeliefert wurde dank Prime.

Habe das Paket aber erst am folgenden Tag geöffnet. Versiegelt war das ganze noch, wie es sich für Neuware gehört. Jedoch hatte die Abdeckung des Smartphones eine kleine Bruchstelle  wo man das USB-Kabel zum laden einsteckt.

Habe angerufen, und am selben Abend kam das Ersatz-Gerät.  Da muss man sagen, es war schon ein extrem flotter Versand 

Bei diesem Ersatz-Gerät war jedoch exakt das gleiche Problem, worauf hin ich keine Lust mehr hatte, ein drittes zu ordern, und habe das Gerät mit DHL zurück gesendet. 

Das Geld wurde nach ca 5 Tagen wieder auf meinem Konto gut geschrieben. Auch von daher gab es keinerlei Probleme.

Als ich dann ca 3 Wochen später etwas um die 300 Euro bestellen wollte, ging das nicht mehr. Meine Postbank wurde als Zahlungsmittel NICHT mehr akzeptiert. Ich hätte eine Visa-Card oder Master-Card als Zahlungsmittel meinem Kundenkonto hinzufügen müssen, damit ich den gewünschten Artikel (ebenfalls Prime-Versand durch amazon selbst) kaufen könnte.

Dann habe ich bei amazon angerufen, was das soll, wieso mein Bankkonto schlagartig nicht mehr gut genug sein soll, von dem schon Ware von über 1000 Euro bei amazon bezahlt wurde (das war damals ein TV-Gerät) .

Es kamen nur dämliche Ausreden und eine Entschuldigung der Dame am Telefon, und ich solle doch eine der erwähnten Karten benutzen oder eben auf mein Kundenkonto den betreffenden Betrag einzahlen. Danach könnte ich dann wie gewohnt alles von meinem Konto abbuchen lassen.

War jetzt zwar keine Sperrung meines Kundenkontos, aber das Bankkonto schlagartig nicht mehr zu akzeptieren, finde ich persönlich auch sehr dreist, vor allem wenn es sich um nachweislich beschädigte Ware handelt.

Seither bin ich nicht mehr so gerne am einkaufen bei amazon.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Keyborder (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



DaStash schrieb:


> So lange die user vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen finde ich es eine Schweinerei, wenn man sie dann sperrt oder aber vorab einschüchternde Supportmails versendet. Damit untergräbt man geltendes Recht in Deutschland.
> 
> MfG



Es trifft hoffentlich nur dir richtigen.
Es gibt genug Menschen die zB. 2 Grafikkarten kaufen mit der Absicht eine wieder zurück zu schicken. Sie nutzen das Widerrufsrecht schamlos aus, welches aber definitiv NICHT für solch ein asoziales Verhalten gedacht ist. Trägt man die kosten selber, wäre das halbwegs noch ok. Übrig bleibt dennoch, dass ein anderer den zuvor schon geöffneten und womöglich mit Gebrauchsspuren versehenen Artikel bekommt, welcher dann nicht mal runter gesetzt wurde, bzw darauf hingewiesen. 

Warum das asozial ist sollte klar sein.

Ist wie bei Bestellung von Kleidern. Da wird gerne einen Haufen Stoff bestellt und daheim Modeschau betrieben. 
Für solche Art von Shopping sollte man in eine Umkleide direkt im Kleidergeschäft aufsuchen, online Shopping ist dafür der falsche Weg. 
Wer die Ware probieren will und sich zuvor ein Bild von dem Artikel machen will, für den ist online Shopping nun mal die falsche Anlaufstelle und sollte direkt ausgeschlossen werden. 
Im Laden um die Ecke gibt es meist Vorführgeräte zum antatschen und testen. 
Dazu muss man aber seinen Hintern bewegen, Aufwand betreiben und Zeit aufbringen... Nein, man wickelt das ganze lieber so ab, dass die Umkosten und der ganze Mehraufwand ein anderer trägt und sitzt lieber faul daheim rum. 



DaStash schrieb:


> @Barmitzwa
> Bei dem hiesigen Verständnis erwarte ich wenig bis gar keine Einsicht trotz relativ klarem Sachverhalt. Natürlich nutzen alle nur das Widerrufsrecht aus oder deklarieren Waren als defekt um Garantie in Anspruch nehmen zu können, weil man iregend einen Trottel kennt der das macht. Ist doch logisch 1=1000000...
> 
> Manmanman let there be brain...
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach machst du dich lächerlich.
"Einsicht" "klarer Sachverhalt"....
"Normalos" sehen also nicht ein, dass die asozialen nur "ihre Rechte" wahrnehmen?
Und klarer Sachverhalt beruht sich auf was? Du weißt selbstverständlich warum genau jemand sein Konto gepserrt bekommen hat. Sie wurden natürlich alle völlig zu unrecht schlecht behandelt. 
(Deine Anmaßende Haltung liest man leider so oft in so vielen Beiträgen)

Und deine unsachliche, zynische Bemerkung im 2. Satz trägt zu diesem Thema wie genau bei?
Achso, du wolltest damit einfach pauschal jede Hanldung legitimieren. Sagtest ja schon, dass man geltendes Recht in Deutschland untergräbt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Umwelt ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema oder soll man sich jetzt dafür rechtfertigen das man warum auch immer die Möglichkeiten der Onlinebestellung nutzt?
> 
> MfG



Ist das alles, was du dazu zu sagen hast? Zitierst den gesamten Beitrag und wertest damit pauschal den ganzen Post ab? Und das ohne wirklich darauf einzugehen.

Du willst scheinbar gar nicht wirklich über dieses Thema diskutieren. Du findest wohl nur den Punkt der Kontosperre nicht gerechtfertigt und prangerst genau das an. Mehr interessiert nicht und hat auch niemanden zu interessieren(?). Sry, aber genau das gibst du zu verstehen, wenn du alles andere abwertest. Egal von wem.



Erok schrieb:


> War jetzt zwar keine Sperrung meines Kundenkontos, aber das Bankkonto schlagartig nicht mehr zu akzeptieren, finde ich persönlich auch sehr dreist



Geb ich dir recht. Ich denke man greift eben zu solchen Mitteln, weil das Konzept nicht so recht aufgeht und Kosten irgend wie kompensieren muss.
Wie aber schon von jemanden hier angedeutet, das Amazon das Verhalten / die Umstände herangezüchtet hat. Es ist dabei so, dass es leider nicht nur für alle eher positiv ist, sondern manch einer hat eine bittere Erfahrung macht, die nicht sein müsste. 
Das kommt halt nicht von ungefähr, die Allgemeinheit schreit halt nach immer günstigeren Lösungen.
Ich würde behaupten, wenn es die asozialen nicht gäbe, wäre vieles nicht so schlimm und die tatsächlich unschuldigen würden kundenfreudnlicher behandelt.

So hab auch ich schon meine Erfahrung gemacht, bei Amazon.
Bestellter Kühlschrank ging zurück, weil das Kühlfach nicht richtig schließte udn somit nach einer Woche schon zufrierte. Ein anderer Kühlschrank kam und seit her (dieser eingeschlossen) bekomme ich nur noch Retourware. 
Davor, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, war es immer Neuware.
Das war das erste mal, dass ich bei Amazon etwas zurück geschickt hatte. 
Ich habe in meinem Leben glaub insgesamt bis jetzt nur 2 Artikel zurück geschickt.
So lange etwas nicht kaputt ist und das Bestellte der Beschreibung entspricht gibt es eigtl kein Grund etwas zurück zu schicken. Wird nur gerne ausgenutzt und gemacht. Wer sich unsicher ist soll doch bitte im Laden um die Ecke. Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung bzw Handhabe.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Ich sehe diese Problematik etwas differenziert. Ich bin 45 Jahre alt und kaufe sehr viel online, selbst Schuhe in Gr. 48. Ich habe noch nie retourniert - kein einziges Produkt. Die beiden Frauen am Schalter von der DHL Filiale sagen immer zu mir, wenn ich was verschicke (bei e-bay verkauft oder an Arbeitskollegen), ah ihre Retouren... Ich frankiere Online und klebe den Aufkleber in DIN-A5 selbst mit Prittstift auf die Pakete. Die sagen Retouren, obwohl es keine sind.

Zwei Beispiele, die an die Grenzen gingen. 

1. Ich wollte endlich mal Klickpedale haben am MTB. Schuhe dafür in Gr. 48 mit breitem Fussbett zu finden hat mich wochenlange Recherche gekostet. Ich bestellte Winterschuhe in 49 von NW, die passen 
2. Ich bestellte eine GTX970. Die Verpackung war schonmal geöffnet und jemand hat mit der Karte wohl schon seine Experimente gemacht wegen Spulenfiepen oder Übertakten. Ich habe die Karte dann mal ohne 60 FPS voll laufen lassen. Jau sie fiept son bischen. 2 Jahre habe ich die jetzt im Rechner und als ich noch im CLAN WoT geszockt habe, 16 Stunden am Tag, hatte ich die im VSYNC bei 60 FPS. Die läuft immer noch astrein. Ich hatte und habe keinen Grund die umzutauschen oder abzugeben.

Mit Assis hat das auch nichts zu tun. Ich kenne einen Milliardär, der noch nie einen Cent Trinkgeld gegeben hat. Für meine Begriffe hat das was mit Kaufrausch- bis hin zur Sucht und Langeweile zu tun, Erbsen sortieren zu wollen.

Ich kaufe allerdings auch hochpreisige Produkte, mit denen ich mich wenigstens ein bischen auskenne.

Es gibt ja Leute, die bestellen sich mehrere LKW voller Sachen ohne Recherche um dann zu erleben, wie nach der Retourniererei das Konto wieder hoch geht. Ich habe so einen "Kumpel". Er brauchte neue Lautsprecher für die von mir vor 20 Jahren Empfohlenen. Wackelkontakt.
Er hat im Geiz ist geil gekauft und auch Online. Alles hat er zurückgegeben. Er nutzt jetzt wieder die alten Dinger. war nur ein Wackelkontakt. Der ruft dann bei den Versendern an, wo bleibt meine Kohle...


----------



## KrHome (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



DaStash schrieb:


> So lange die user vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen finde ich es eine Schweinerei, wenn man sie dann sperrt oder aber vorab einschüchternde Supportmails versendet. Damit untergräbt man geltendes Recht in Deutschland.


Das Widerrufsrecht soll eine gleichwertige Prüfung eines Artikels wie im Laden ermöglichen. Kein Verkäufer stellt dir im Laden 5 Kartons mit Waren  hin und lässt zu, dass du sie aufreißt und 4 oder sogar alle 5 wieder zurück gibst.

Wenn ich eins gelernt habe, dann dass betroffene Leute im Internet lügen bis sich die Balken biegen. "Ich hab doch nur einmal was zurück geschickt und jetzt sperren die mich... und das obwohl ich da im letzten Jahr für 1000 Euro eingekauft habe..." Wenn man dann beim Versender anfragt, kriegt man dann plötzlich einen ganz anderen Sachverhalt vorgesetzt. 

Sollte trotzdem ein Versandhändler die Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts untergraben, indem er seine Marktmacht ausnutzt (und die hat Amazon als weltgrößtes Versandunternehmen ja zweifellos) und unverhältnismäßige Sanktionen verhängt (z.B. durch sofortige Beendigung der Vertragsbeziehung bei Widerrufsrechtsgebrauch), kann man dagegen klagen und wird Recht bekommen.

Ähnlich gelagerte Fälle gab es schon bei Supermärkten, die ihren Kunden Hausverbot erteilt haben, weil diese an der Kasse keine (pauschale) Taschenkontrolle zur Diebstahlsprävention über sich ergehen lassen wollten. Damit sind die auch nicht durchgekommen. Also alles easy...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> .  In einem gescheiten Laden kann man das Teil auch 2-3 Tage probehoeren mit seiner Lieblingsmukke.


Und genau darum darf man Produkte nach einem kurzen Test bei nichtgefallen ohne Grund zurücksenden. 
Es wäre doch ganz einfach, dass Firmen wie Amazone für Kunden ebenso Testmuster versenden. Diese sind
dann benutzt und alt, aber technisch ok. Und wenn einem die Produkte gefallen, sendet man das Muster zurück
und bestellt ungeöffnete Neuware. Wäre ein einfaches Angebot von Amazone. 

Solange die Onlinehändler keine Testware haben, nutzt man Neuware zum ausprobieren. Ganz einfach...
Dein Vorschlag zwischen den Zeilen, im Laden zu testen und dann online zu kaufen geht gar nicht. Darum
bin ich auch für Beratungsgebühren in Fachgeschäften.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Die Gesetzgebung mit dem Widerruf der Online Sachen ist schon spitze und auch sinnvoll. Viele Missbraucher fühlen sich deswegen aber temporär im Schlaraffenland und deshalb finde ich es rechtlich gut, dass sich ein Händler gegen die Vertragsbeziehungen eines Kunden wehren kann. 

Ich arbeite für ein weltweites Unternehmen im Endkundenservice. Da schreiben die Leute einen 7 Seiten langen Brief an den Vorstand, der mit dem Produkt gar nichts zu tun hat...Da schreiben Kunden, ich hatte das Vorgängermodell vor 50 Jahren und jetzt ist das neue Gerät kaputt, dass ich vor 25 Jahren gekauft habe. Ich bitte um maximale Kulanz, sonst verlieren Sie mich. Da hat man ja noch eine Chance als Händler. Aber bei den Familien, die sich LKW weise Sachen bestellen und alle LKWs zurück gehen lassen, wel mit dem eigenen Wagen inne Mall ja teurer ist - die Kosten, mehr Arbeitsplätze in der Logistik.

 Unfair denen gegenüber, die recherchieren, bevor sie einen Kaufvertrag eingehen.

Wenn so Leute, die bei Amazonas(Filter) dann gesperrt werden wegen Unwirtschaftlichkeit, dann können die ja bei Alibaba bestellen in China, auch wenn den Kindern dann auf dem BobbyCar wegen der Aromate das Becken wegfault und es kaum noch Rettung gibt. Einkäufer in Unternehmen sind im Grunde neben dem Oberkassenwart die tragenenden Kräfte. Ein Fliesenleger oder dahergelaufener Bursche kauft halt falsch ein, mit den ganzen Konsequenzen für die Leute in China oder so -)


----------



## Mich83 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Gerade beim Thema Kopfhörer sehe ich das durchaus als legitim an, zumal der Unterschied für einen Außenstehenden nicht sichtbar ist (Missbrauch oder Test).
> 
> Gerade im höherpreisigen Bereich würde ich schon gern mehrere Vergleichen und die dann auch ausgiebig testen (und wenn ich mir 3 bestelle und für jeden eine Woche Zeit nehme, ist man schon fast bei 30 Tagen).
> 
> Ich hatte auf Amazon beispielsweise eine ziemliche Odyssee angestellt bis ich zu meinem finalen Laptop gekommen bin. Das ging fast über 2 Jahre, wo ich wegen tatsächlichen Qualitätsmängeln / Defekten einen Laptop habe zurück gehen lassen und einen anderen bestellt habe. Irgendwann bin ich dann bei meinem Zenbook gelandet auf dem ich heute, 3 Jahre später, immernoch freudig tippe. Für einen genervten Amazonsachbearbeiter sind das wohl ganz klar nach Missbrauch aus - der Bursche wollte nur immer die neuesten Laptops haben. Für Anspruchsvolle Kunden (die für Artikel >1000€ auch gewisse Erwartungen haben) wohl ein nachvollziehbarer Vorgang.



Und wer soll die benutzten Kopförer zum Vollpreis kaufen, die du zurückgesandt hast?


----------



## WargamerJohn (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Also es gibt zwei Seiten der Medaille. Geöffnete Ware kann man nicht mehr als OVP, wenn überhaupt als B-Ware verkaufen. Das sorgt für finanzielle Einbußen. Aber z.B. habe ich hier von Erok gehört, dass ein LG Smartphone beschädigt angekommen ist. Das wird zurück geschickt. Einige Leute sagen sich, das ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und es ist okay, damit kann ich leben. Wenn ich ein Smartphone für 500-800€ bestelle, dann kann ich mit offensichtlichen Qualitätsmängeln nicht leben. Z.B. beim iPhone SE, wo das Display sich vom Touchpanel löst (erst letzte Woche zurück gesendet... die waren ganz einsichtig). Ey Leute, ich verdiene mein Geld schwer und wenn man nach 5 Jahren Produktmängel die das 5er schon hatte, nicht ausräumt, dann trete ich vom Kauf zurück und muss mich über den Anbieter wundern, der offensichtlich seine Kunden nicht halten will. Und wenn der Händler meint mich sperren zu müssen, darf er das gerne ungerechtfertigt tun. Da gegen kann ich nichts tun und er kann nichts gegen meinen Widerruf tun.

Das Fernabsatzgesetz ist, meiner Ansicht nach, eines der Konsumenten-freundlichsten Gesetze, die Deutschland zu bieten hat... und neben dem Streikrecht, das die GDL für mich vollkommen richtig eingesetzt hat, muss man das auch nutzen dürfen. Der Kapitalismus ist hart und unfair, mit Dingen wie Fernabsatzgesetz haben Kunden die letzte Möglichkeit, Produkten minderwärtiger Qualität ein "Nein danke, dafür bezahle ich nicht" drauf zu drücken.
Und wenn jetzt einer sagt, die bösen Schwarzen Schafe, die immer wieder das Fernabsatzgesetz missbrauchen, die wird es IMMER geben. Genauso, wie es immer Läden geben wird, die euch als Kunden wie den letzten Mist behandeln. Beispiel Media Markt. Untereinander können die Märkte alles, sich Ware zuschieben pi pa po. Willst du aber was in Göttingen umtauschen, was du in Hannover gekauft hat. Alter, als hättest du um die Tageskasse gebeten... Außerdem will ich gerne daran erinnern, das ihr vor ein paar Jahren noch an Amazon Luxenburg bezahlt habt.  Also... muss man alles mal mit etwas Abstand betrachten. Verarschen und verarscht werden... is' so.


----------



## wiffl (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Umwelt ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema oder soll man sich jetzt dafür rechtfertigen das man warum auch immer die Möglichkeiten der Onlinebestellung nutzt?
> 
> MfG



Man kann nicht alles haben im Leben und "Wollen" ist nicht "Brauchen".
Solange ich die selbe Luft atme, die andere verpesten durch ihr verhalten, wäre es ganz nett wenn man sich vll. nicht rechtfertigt, aber seine Entscheidung begründet.
Sowas nennt sich Gesellschaft und das ist auch eine ganz geile Idee imho.

Mir geht es dabei nicht darum, dass du dir das paar PC-Lautsprecher dass es nirgendwo in der Stadt zu kaufen gibt, bestellst. 
Es geht darum dass sich Unmengen an Leute gleich 4 Tische kaufen um dann vor Ort zu gucken welcher besser passt und dann 3 zurück schicken.

Ich finde es sehr ignorant wenn man am A der Welt wohnt und dennoch darauf pocht ja unbedingt Dienstags eine 20€ Maus geliefert zu bekommen (Nagut noch 'ne DVD dazu damit der Verans kostenfrei wird..), Mittwoch ein paar Kopfhörer und Freitag dann ein neues Smartphone.
Wo ist das Problem das etwas zu strukturieren? Nur zu machen, weil man kann, finde ich recht anspruchslos an sich selbst - aber wie so oft, darf das jeder so handhaben wie er mag.

Klar, um das Thema geht es hier auch nicht und ich bin da etwas ausfallender geworden weil ich generell den Amazon-Wahn doof finde.
Ich wollte damit nur unterstreichen wie gut ich es finde dass Amazon den Käse, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen, nicht mehr so stumpf mitmacht.
Und in meinem Post steht ja auch noch ein wenig mehr als nur das.


Keyborder schrieb:


> Ist wie bei Bestellung von Kleidern. Da wird gerne einen Haufen Stoff bestellt und daheim Modeschau betrieben.



Ein bei Damen sehr beliebter Online-Versandhandel führt genau aus diesem Grund seit Januar eine Liste von Leuten die so etwas tun.
Die dürfen sich nicht wundern wenn sie ab 2018 weder dort, noch bei "Kollegen" einkaufen können.


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und genau darum darf man Produkte nach einem kurzen Test bei nichtgefallen ohne Grund zurücksenden.
> Es wäre doch ganz einfach, dass Firmen wie Amazone für Kunden ebenso Testmuster versenden. Diese sind
> dann benutzt und alt, aber technisch ok. Und wenn einem die Produkte gefallen, sendet man das Muster zurück
> und bestellt ungeöffnete Neuware. Wäre ein einfaches Angebot von Amazone.
> ...



Da hast du was Falsches zwischen den Zeilen gelesen . Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich empfehle,  erst in nem Hifi Laden einen auf interessierten Kunden zu machen und dann für 30 Taler weniger im Internet zu bestellen. 


Davon abgesehen sind zB hochwertige Audiokomponenten oftmals nur minimal günstiger bei Amazon. 

Sind halt meist keine Massenprodukte


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



KrHome schrieb:


> Das Widerrufsrecht soll eine gleichwertige Prüfung eines Artikels wie im Laden ermöglichen. Kein Verkäufer stellt dir im Laden 5 Kartons mit Waren  hin und lässt zu, dass du sie aufreißt und 4 oder sogar alle 5 wieder zurück gibst.
> 
> Wenn ich eins gelernt habe, dann dass betroffene Leute im Internet lügen bis sich die Balken biegen. "Ich hab doch nur einmal was zurück geschickt und jetzt sperren die mich... und das obwohl ich da im letzten Jahr für 1000 Euro eingekauft habe..." Wenn man dann beim Versender anfragt, kriegt man dann plötzlich einen ganz anderen Sachverhalt vorgesetzt.
> 
> ...


Nein kann man nicht, da der Händler Hausrecht hat und Dich ohne Begründung sperren kann. Und diese ständig pauschalen Aussagen.... manmanman, kann man denn gar nicht mehr differenziert an eine Sache rangehen, muss es immer schwarz und weiß sein? Natürlich gibt es welche die das ausnutzen aber pauschal allen denen so etwas passiert jenes vorzuwerfen ist reißerisch und unnötig polemisch.

Wenn man sich auf geltenes Recht beruft ist und bleibt es nicht hinnehmbar, wenn man jene dann einschüchtert und so indirekt das Recht einschränkt. Man kann gerne über das für und wieder des Wiederrufrechtes diskutieren aber so geht es einfach nicht. 

MfG


----------



## marcus022 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Allgemein wird sich vieles einfach gekauft. "Is mir doch wurscht, kanns ja zurück schicken"
> So denke viele Leute. Es informieren sich viele Leute vorher einfach  nicht. Es wird einfach alles so gekauft und dann zurück geschickt.



Und das ist so weil ...



wiffl schrieb:


> gerade Amazon genau diese Art von Käufer herangezüchtet hat.



Und die Gesetzgebung, ja. Edit: Hier muss nun der Gesetzgeber nachbessern. Ich finde auch es ist kein Zustand. Hier im Thread, weiss jetzt nicht wer, hatte die Idee das man bei Leuten wo man weiss sie schicken viel zurück einfach Testmuster verschickt. Eine grandiose Idee finde ich.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



marcus022 schrieb:


> Und das ist so weil ...
> 
> 
> 
> Und die Gesetzgebung, ja. Edit: Hier muss nun der Gesetzgeber nachbessern. Ich finde auch es ist kein Zustand. Hier im Thread, weiss jetzt nicht wer, hatte die Idee das man bei Leuten wo man weiss sie schicken viel zurück einfach Testmuster verschickt. Eine grandiose Idee finde ich.


Das sind ja quasi Testmuster, denn die Sachen landen ja direkt in den deals. Ist im Handel nicht anders. Bei Amazon ist es nur deshalb so viel weil der Kundenstamm extrem hoch ist. Das Widerrufsrecht wurde ja schon dahingehend geändert, als das unter 40 Euro Versand bezahlt werden muss. Amazon hingegen setzt das aus Tolleranz nicht um. Das ist in dem Zusammenhang ziemlich inkonsequent. Statt dessen wird genau damit geworben aber hinten rum gedroht, wenn man es nach unbekannter Größe nutzt. Das ist nicht nur intransparent, sondern auch einschüchternd und untergräbt so indirekt geltenes Recht.

MfG


----------



## marcus022 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Widerrufsrecht wurde ja schon dahingehend  geändert, als das unter 40 Euro Versand bezahlt werden muss. Amazon  hingegen setzt das aus Tolleranz nicht um.


Wusste ich gar nicht.


DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist in dem Zusammenhang ziemlich inkonsequent.


Stimmt


DaStash schrieb:


> Statt dessen wird genau damit geworben aber hinten rum gedroht, wenn man es nach unbekannter Größe nutzt. Das ist nicht nur intransparent, sondern auch einschüchternd und untergräbt so indirekt geltenes Recht


Du sagst es ja selber, das sie sich an die 40€ Grenze nicht halten müssen sie es anderswo kompensieren. Nur logisch. 

mfg


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Kompensieren find ich aber nicht gut, weil sie ja nach außen damit werben. Ich brauch den Monat nicht. Er ist bequem, ja aber nicht notwendig.

MfG


----------



## Plasmadampfer (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Ich habe mal bei Pfleiderer HDF umleimte Tischplatten bestellt für 900 Euro. Die Spedition kam und eine Polin fragte den Fahrer, ob er ihr Sofa aufm Bock hat. Er sagte zu der Polin, ich habe Tischplatten, kein Sofa. Sie fragte ihn erneut, haben Sie mein Sofa dabei ?

Er sagte zu mir, die Leute werden immer bekloppter, jetzt kommt die gleich an. Sie kam an und guckte in den LKW hinten rein, wann liefern Sie mein Sofa. Ich liefere Tischplatten, kein Sofa. Er sich an die Birne gepackt.


Die Polin wohnt nicht mehr hier, weil ihr die Nachbarin voll aufn Clit gegangen ist


----------



## Spinal (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



wiffl schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr ignorant wenn man am A der Welt wohnt und dennoch darauf pocht ja unbedingt Dienstags eine 20€ Maus geliefert zu bekommen (Nagut noch 'ne DVD dazu damit der Verans kostenfrei wird..), Mittwoch ein paar Kopfhörer und Freitag dann ein neues Smartphone.
> Wo ist das Problem das etwas zu strukturieren? Nur zu machen, weil man kann, finde ich recht anspruchslos an sich selbst - aber wie so oft, darf das jeder so handhaben wie er mag.



Also gerade bei Amazon ist das ganze fast egal, denn die verschicken oft von verschiedenen Standorten und ich fasse gerne Bestellungen zusammen oder klicke an, dass ich keine Einzellieferung wünsche, es kommt aber meist dennoch in einzelnen Verpackungen.



> Klar, um das Thema geht es hier auch nicht und ich bin da etwas ausfallender geworden weil ich generell den Amazon-Wahn doof finde.
> Ich wollte damit nur unterstreichen wie gut ich es finde dass Amazon den Käse, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen, nicht mehr so stumpf mitmacht.
> Und in meinem Post steht ja auch noch ein wenig mehr als nur das.
> 
> ...



Das sehen ja die meisten ähnlich. Alle die eben solche Serviceleistungen oder das Widerrufsrecht über Gebühr belasten machen sich unbeliebt. Nicht nur bei den Händlern, sondern auch bei der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Lichterflug (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



Spinal schrieb:


> Also gerade bei Amazon ist das ganze fast *egal*, denn die verschicken oft von verschiedenen Standorten und ich fasse gerne Bestellungen zusammen oder klicke an, dass ich keine Einzellieferung wünsche, es kommt aber meist dennoch in einzelnen Verpackungen.



**Soweit mir bekannt** ->

Für Amazon ist das nicht egal, denn für den Konzern ist es teurer alles einzeln zu versenden, als in Sammellieferungen - dazu muss man wissen, dass die Ware selbst aus verschiedenen Standorten per Shuttle zu einem Standort transportiert und anschließend versandt wird.
Der Versand mit Hermes oder DHL kostet allerdings pro Paket einen gewissen Betrag. Fasst man die Pakete jedoch zu einem Sammelversand zusammen, wird es erheblich kostengünstiger. Hochgerechnet auf Millionen Kunden x 1 Jahr, ist der Betrag nicht zu verachten.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

*Beim Thema bleiben und gegenseitige Angriffe sind zu unterlassen.*


----------



## wiffl (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



Lichterflug schrieb:


> **Soweit mir bekannt** ->
> 
> Für Amazon ist das nicht egal, denn für den Konzern ist es teurer alles einzeln zu versenden, als in Sammellieferungen - dazu muss man wissen, dass die Ware selbst aus verschiedenen Standorten per Shuttle zu einem Standort transportiert und anschließend versandt wird.
> Der Versand mit Hermes oder DHL kostet allerdings pro Paket einen gewissen Betrag. Fasst man die Pakete jedoch zu einem Sammelversand zusammen, wird es erheblich kostengünstiger. Hochgerechnet auf Millionen Kunden x 1 Jahr, ist der Betrag nicht zu verachten.



Eine geniale Idee wäre es ja eigentlich, wenn man die Ware an einem einzelnen Fleck sammelt (Also 200 PC-Mäuse an einen Ort anstatt 200 PC-Mäuse einzeln an 200 Personen schicken), sodass man gebündelt alles an diesen Ort bringt. Pro Stadt wären ja davon 2-5 ausreichend, je nach Größe. Hauptsache genügend Parkplätze.
Das ganze könnte man Fachgeschäft nennen und Leute einstellen, die einen noch beraten bei der Kaufentscheidung oder Testmuster auslegen damit man sich das Produkt anschauen kann.

Aber ich schreibe schon wieder wirres Zeug.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



wiffl schrieb:


> Eine geniale Idee wäre es ja eigentlich, wenn man die Ware an einem einzelnen Fleck sammelt (Also 200 PC-Mäuse an einen Ort anstatt 200 PC-Mäuse einzeln an 200 Personen schicken), sodass man gebündelt alles an diesen Ort bringt. Pro Stadt wären ja davon 2-5 ausreichend, je nach Größe. Hauptsache genügend Parkplätze.
> Das ganze könnte man Fachgeschäft nennen und Leute einstellen, die einen noch beraten bei der Kaufentscheidung oder Testmuster auslegen damit man sich das Produkt anschauen kann.
> 
> Aber ich schreibe schon wieder wirres Zeug.


Lohnt sich halt nicht.


----------



## lurchie (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Barmitzwa
> Bei dem hiesigen Verständnis erwarte ich wenig bis gar keine Einsicht trotz relativ klarem Sachverhalt. Natürlich nutzen alle nur das Widerrufsrecht aus oder deklarieren Waren als defekt um Garantie in Anspruch nehmen zu können, weil man iregend einen Trottel kennt der das macht. Ist doch logisch 1=1000000...
> 
> Manmanman let there be brain...



klarer Sachverhalt? Wenn du das bei mir machen würdest und ich bekomme von dir Rücksendungen ohne Ende würde ich dir auch per Hausrecht den Zutritt zu meiner Plattform verwehren. Solltest du dann unter anderen Namen an die selbe Adresse bestellen und ich kann nachweisen das du der Besteller bist kann ich dich sogar wegen Hausfriedensbruch anzeigen. Das schöne daran ist ja, mich kann keiner zwingen mit dir Geschäfte zu machen. 

Ein Kaufvertrag muss immer einvernehmlich, von beiden Seiten, akzeptiert werden. Dein Kaufgesuch ist schlicht nicht mehr als eine Anfrage an den Händler. Selbst eine Eingangsbestätigung der Bestellung verpflichtet den Verkäufer noch nicht dir die Ware zu verkaufen. Der Kaufvertrag wird erst besiegelt wenn du eine Bearbeitungsmail oder Versandbestätigung bekommst (und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Ebay, das sind Auktionen und es wird wieder anders gehandhabt).  Wenn du zum Beispiel eine Vorbestellung tätigst und der Händler dir eine Eingangsbestätigung zusendet. kann er ohne Probleme selbst am Erscheinungstag von sich aus deine Bestellung stornieren. Zum Beispiel wenn er zu wenig Ware auf Lager hat, er den Verdacht auf Betrug hat oder ihm einfach nen Furz quer sitzt. Selbst wenn du die Ware bereits bezahlt hat kann er sie stornieren und dir das Geld zurück überweisen.

Hier verweigert Amazon nun ab sofort jegliche Geschäfte mit den Kunden und das ist so wie das Widerrufsrecht was du so verteidigst völlig legal  Sämtliche Retouren und Garantieanträge bereits getätigter Bestellungen bleiben nach Gesetz bestehen, aber du darfst ab jetzt nichts neues mehr Bestellen.


----------



## DaStash (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Amazon äußert sich zu Kontosperrungen wegen hoher Retourenquoten*

Wenn du gelesen hättest was ich schrieb hättest du dir dein post sparen können. Das das Widerrufsrecht nur bei abgeschlossenen Kaufvertrag gilt steht hier nicht zur Debatte. Und nochmal. Verteidigen tu ich nichts. Ich habe das Widerrufsrecht nicht erfunden, folglich hängt da nicht mein Herzblut dran. Und nicht jeder der von der Thematik betroffen ist nutzt das aus. Die Welt ist nicht Schwarz und Weiß... 

MfG


----------

